# I am looking for a clothing supplier



## Rockchick1233

I am looking for a clothing supplier who can supply me with these specific brands, Paradisco, glamazon, morning mist, one way and who am I. Any help would be appreciated so much!


----------



## sunnyfay

*Clothing supplier*



Rockchick1233 said:


> I am looking for a clothing supplier who can supply me with these specific brands, Paradisco, glamazon, morning mist, one way and who am I. Any help would be appreciated so much!


Hi, dear friend, I have many clothing source in China. But maybe not in your branch. Do you have any interesting? I can show you the website of my internet shop.


----------



## Rockchick1233

sunnyfay said:


> Hi, dear friend, I have many clothing source in China. But maybe not in your branch. Do you have any interesting? I can show you the website of my internet shop.


Could you please leave a link to your shop so I can voew it online?


----------



## sunnyfay

Rockchick1233 said:


> Could you please leave a link to your shop so I can voew it online?


Of course, I have a shop online, it's in Chinese character. I have no assessment to post the linkage on this place, could you please give me your email address, if you have any question, please contact me.


----------



## Rockchick1233

I cant link my email on here can you please give me yours so I can email you?


----------



## sunnyfay

Rockchick1233 said:


> I cant link my email on here can you please give me yours so I can email you?


I can't either...So I describe my email address to you, it's gmail address, and the count is sunnyfaycc
Can you understand? Just send me a email to verify it.


----------



## sunnyfay

Rockchick1233 said:


> I cant link my email on here can you please give me yours so I can email you?


I can't either...So I describe my email address to you, it's gmail address, and the account is sunnyfaycc
Can you understand? Just send me a email to verify it.


----------



## sunnyfay

Rockchick1233 said:


> I cant link my email on here can you please give me yours so I can email you?


I have received your email and replied it Please check.
Cheers.


----------



## sunnyfay

I also have summer dress on sell, but it's winner in China, so I didn't update it online.


----------



## eserethj14

sunnyfay said:


> Hi, dear friend, I have many clothing source in China. But maybe not in your branch. Do you have any interesting? I can show you the website of my internet shop.


Hello sunnyfay, can you PM me the website of the clothing Internet? Is it wholesale? I want to open a small business. Thanks


----------



## sunnyfay

*clothing*



eserethj14 said:


> Hello sunnyfay, can you PM me the website of the clothing Internet? Is it wholesale? I want to open a small business. Thanks


Hi,dear friend,I can't post linkage or my email here, so I describe my email address for you . The account is sunnyfaycc, it's a gmail address, I hope you can understand. Just send a email to me to verify the address.


----------



## eserethj14

sunnyfay said:


> Hi,dear friend,I can't post linkage or my email here, so I describe my email address for you . The account is sunnyfaycc, it's a gmail address, I hope you can understand. Just send a email to me to verify the address.


How can I do that? I'm a bit confused. Sorry  thanks


----------



## sunnyfay

*email*



eserethj14 said:


> How can I do that? I'm a bit confused. Sorry  thanks


That is describtion of my email address, because I can't with my email address here, if you can give me your email address, I can give you the linkage by emailing you. My clothing shop online can wholesale or sell retail. I have my own factory in China, and just begin some internet business.


----------



## HERALDFASHION

*Garments product exporter*

"Herald Fashion" is one of the well established & reputed registered buying solutions agents in Bangladesh also a faithfully international reliable quality readymade garments exporter. Its main activity's are sourcing varieties of products, developing & producing. This organization successfully controls quality & timely service as per customer's requirements within the reasonable prices range since last 7 years.

Our Exporting Items:
Basic T-Shirt, All kinds of polo shirt, Football T-Shirt, Tank Tops, Sweat Shirt, Long pant, Short pant, Denim pant, Fleece Jacket ,Denim jacket ,and all kinds of knit items for all ages and genders. Underwear, (Men's, Women's, Girls & Boy's) Denim/Jeans Pant, Dress Shirt, Boxer, Cargo Shorts, and other kind of Knit & Woven product.

Our aim is to fulfill customer's requirement by our sincere activities, quality products at competitive prices with the commitment of shipment through our total teamwork.
We have more sources in manufacturing unit, such as garments, embroidery, washing, poly bag, thread, packaging factories. Additionally have arrangement with other factories to execute the orders. Qualified professionals are working with us.

We are also interested to work as local agent of European/American/Canadian buyer. As a local people and for the involvement with this business we have good knowledge about garments sector in Bangladesh. So, we can assist the buyer in all respect to perform their business here.

We are always ready to take the challenge of meeting buyers demand for all type of quality garments as per buyer's requirement. We welcome customers from all over the world and in return allow us to prove to you that "Herald Fashion" can be your best source of buying. We always keep our promises to keep a good and long term business relationship to our customers all over the world.

We are waiting for your inquiry.

Best regards
Md.Nazmul Islam
Managing Director
Cell:+8801818788118
Tel: +8809666911227

Dhaka Office
Herald Fashion
House: 22(2nd floor) Flat 2B
Road:34,Sector:7
Uttara,Dhaka-1230,Bangladesh


----------



## fahadnadim

*supplier clothing*

hey there!
i can tell u great online store for clothing supplier ,it has got a dynamic collection in every category of clothing Alanic Clothing 
you can also contact them at [email protected]


----------



## hossain

Are you looking for clothing suppliers from china and bangladesh ?


----------



## harrycop

*Found an amazing cloth supplier*

One of my friend suggested me to give a look at flannel clothing supplier online from a site called *Flannelclothing* .Just searched the site and saw a wide collection of beautiful bags are available here. They supplies various types of cloths in wholesale price ,..what do you think about them?


----------



## Strikingfashion

eserethj14 said:


> Hello sunnyfay, can you PM me the website of the clothing Internet? Is it wholesale? I want to open a small business. Thanks


Hello! We are Strikingfashion!

Strikingfashion is an Australia based young womens fashion wholesaler has warehouse in Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane.

We are open online with labels of STRIKING,AVA, MIA, EVIE, RUNAWAY HEART, HARPER & ME,DELILAH

Please search strikingfashion to see our website!

Cheers
Striking Fashion Wholesale Online


----------



## Strikingfashion

*How to start business with Striking Fashion*



Eugene Bond said:


> How to contact you?


Our head office and showroom are located in Sydney Kippax Street. Welcome to pop in during our business hours 9:00am-5:30pm if you have time.

Or you could also visit our website: please google "Striking fashion" and you could find it.

After register and log in, you could see our wholesale price and start purchase from us.

If you have any questions, please contact me with this number:
02-92816836

Thanks
Linda


----------



## Strikingfashion

*How to find striking*

Please google "STRIKING FASHION" and you could find our website. Or call us 02-92816836



Strikingfashion said:


> Our head office and showroom are located in Sydney Kippax Street. Welcome to pop in during our business hours 9:00am-5:30pm if you have time.
> 
> Or you could also visit our website: please google "Striking fashion" and you could find it.
> 
> After register and log in, you could see our wholesale price and start purchase from us.
> 
> If you have any questions, please contact me with this number:
> 02-92816836
> 
> Thanks
> Linda


----------

